# Can you believe it I'm cooking



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH MY GOSH, I can't believe I'm cooking again:w00t: well I ordered Dr. Harveys for my girls, they love it:chili:, poor hubby well he has to fix his own dinners or we go out, yup, it's true:embarrassed: I cooked for 30+ years, not doing it every night, no not ever again.:no2: wasn't appreciated by him.:angry: I've been on strike for 5 years now:HistericalSmiley:I did tell hubby I would fix him some Dr. Harveys:HistericalSmiley::innocent: poor boy


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Your too funny Paula....mmmm I think I'm going to tell my DH your story, then maybe he will appreciate the fact I cook every night for him.:thumbsup:
I just received my Dr. Harvey's yesterday, I opened it but have not used it yet. That stuff smells pretty good. When I make it for the kids maybe I give my hubbie some, just tell him it's a new casserole recipe.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> OH MY GOSH, I can't believe I'm cooking again:w00t: well I ordered Dr. Harveys for my girls, they love it:chili:, poor hubby well he has to fix his own dinners or we go out, yup, it's true:embarrassed: I cooked for 30+ years, not doing it every night, no not ever again.:no2: wasn't appreciated by him.:angry: I've been on strike for 5 years now:HistericalSmiley:I did tell hubby I would fix him some Dr. Harveys:HistericalSmiley::innocent: poor boy


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: you are too funny. I hate cooking, thankfully my husband likes to cook so when he's off he cooks. For some reason i have been cooking more lately i think something is wrong with me. :blush: I'm feeding the kids Dr. Harvey's and they love it, but we're switching to the Addiction Dehydrated Raw and they love that also and i won't have to cook.  Maybe i'll offer up a batch of the Dr. Harvey's to my husband. :w00t:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I have wanted to try that! (since I am always cooking for the malts anyways...chicken, yams, rice, eggs, etc.) 

Paula!! lol girl!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lmao


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Right there with you, girlfriend!! I only cook maybe once or twice a week now. .....the dogs eat better!!! :HistericalSmiley: If our cooking was appreciated, i'm sure we'd do it more. :thumbsup:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh you guys are so lucky I bought Dr Harveys but I had to take it back, since the allergy test said Max was allergic to carrots...poop...But Dr H sweet potatoe chews are a big hit...he walks around with them in his mouth all the time...he must have about 5 around the house right now...lol 

Paula you are going to love it yes a casserole is good DH won't know its dog food...lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

that is great, Paula  Happy for you and the girls:wub::wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Paula, you must be taking cooking lessons from Mary H!:goof:


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

:HistericalSmileyaula you are a brave woman!

I am not cooking for ANYONE because I'm on a very low-cal diet and cannot be trusted in the kitchen. I might grab a WHOLE JAR of peanut butter (or anything) and eat it. 

Never thought about serving up dog food but we got our grandma lucy's samples and they smell awfully good....:aktion033:


----------

